# Algae eaters



## tulip55555 (May 7, 2011)

I'm looking for a good, peaceful, clean algae eater. I've read that some will suck on fish at night while they are sleeping, and some poop so much that it just makes a huge mess of the tank. I've got a 40g. I don't want anything that gets bigger than 5-maybe 6-inches. Really, the smaller the better-3-4 inches would be ideal.


----------



## Rohkey (Apr 25, 2011)

Amano Shrimp do a lot of work for their size and love algae. Cherry Shrimp too.

A Bristlenose Pleco would do a fairly good job. They are smaller than the common plec and are peaceful especially in larger tanks but would produce a lot of waste along with having long and noticeable poo.

Otos would be perfect because they don't get very large. They need to be kept in groups and your tank is large enough. They can sometimes be sensitive to certain water conditions and inexplicably die off sometimes though.

If I were in your position I'd add a combination of Amano Shrimp and Otos since they eat different types of algae (I believe Amanos like brown algae and Otos eat most other types, could be wrong though).

However in truth the best way to combat algae is to find the source of it and take care of that. Usually adding plants to compete with the algae, limiting lighting (especially direct sunlight - but not too much to negatively impact the plants), and doing frequent water changes to remove nitrates goes a long way to reducing algae. Still, having algae eating fish is a very attractive option as well...only get fish you like, don't get them solely to remove algae as you may be disappointed in the end.


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

I agree with all Chris said,especially the last part.The best way is to find the source.Also plecs are not just algae eaters,they need other food and driftwood for rasping or they get malnourished.I love shrimp,I think they are very fun to watch.Just if you have any fish who can fit them in their mouths,the shrimp become expensive snacks.Otos,ive no experience with but I have read they stay small and do an ok job.Common plecs get very large.


----------



## mk4gti (Jun 15, 2010)

bristle nose pleco or oto cats.


----------



## susankat (Nov 15, 2008)

I agree with the above, but will say if you want something to eat algae its best to have different critters, oto's will only eat soft algae, bristlenose will eat certain types of algae and snails and shrimp have their prefernces also. There is not one type of critter that will eat all algae and there is some algae that nothing will eat.


----------



## Gizmo (Dec 6, 2010)

Don't forget snails! I love bottom dwellers - I've currently got an army of RCS, 5 Amano shrimp, 2 zebra nerite snails, an L204 flash pleco, 2 otos and 2 African dwarf frogs.


----------



## tulip55555 (May 7, 2011)

Rohkey said:


> However in truth the best way to combat algae is to find the source of it and take care of that. Usually adding plants to compete with the algae, limiting lighting (especially direct sunlight - but not too much to negatively impact the plants), and doing frequent water changes to remove nitrates goes a long way to reducing algae. Still, having algae eating fish is a very attractive option as well...only get fish you like, don't get them solely to remove algae as you may be disappointed in the end.


Thanks everybody!!

I have a lot of sunlight in my living room. It doesn't shine directly into the tank though. I had read, but forgot about the plant option. That is a good one for me. I absolutely agree that I will have to like whatever creature I choose. I don't know anything about shrimp, but I see a lot of people have them. I'll have to do some research...don't they also clean up plant debris??


----------



## A.J. (Jun 22, 2010)

I use a few shrimp, rubber lip pleco for my algae eaters. Though in hind site I would have liked to have swapped the pleco for some otos. While I don't have any live plants other than some moss balls, the shrimp I have will eat just about anything they can.


----------



## holly12 (Apr 21, 2011)

I agree with everyone! Lol, I was going to suggest all the critters they've already mentioned. 

I've got RCS, Otos and Zebra Nerites and I have 0 algae, lol. (The Nerites even ate the dreaded BBA!) 

Good luck! (Let us know what you end up getting! We love pics!)


----------



## Nik Uyr (Feb 16, 2011)

I got 2 Otos a week ago for my 20 gallon tank and they have eaten 75% of the algae in the tank, and they are only about an inch long. They love brown algae/diatoms, and normal green algae. They don't seem to touch green hair algae...think I might try shrimp for that. From what I have heard, Otos need a constant supply of algae, and/or they need to be fed algae wafers or cooked veggies like zucchini, and water parameters must be kept in check at all times. I love the Otos, they look like little sharks when swimming in open water, and far from being shy, mine swim all over the place, mingle with the Ember Tetras, Black Neon Tetras, Cories, and even turn the tables and chase my Danios from time to time. I recommend them both for algae control, and as really entertaining little fish in their own right.


----------



## tulip55555 (May 7, 2011)

I think I have enough algae to justify getting an algae eater. I'm going on Tuesday to get 3 otos. Went and checked them out at my LFS today. I like to see the fish then go back a few days later to see how they are doing-make sure the tank didn't crash and all their tank mates are looking healthy. Not sure if it makes any difference, but that's what I do.
I read that they like to school. Is 3 enough???
I want some shrimp, too, but I have an angelfish tank and I'm not sure how they will get along. My angels are pigs and even though they aren't big enough to eat them I'm kinda worried they might nip the shrimp. Any suggestions??

Thanks everybody


----------



## automatic-hydromatic (Oct 18, 2010)

By far the BEST algae eaters I've ever had are the 4 TRUE Siamese Algae Eaters I put in my tank about a week and a half ago to battle a breakout of Black Beard Algae. The TRUE ones are a little harder to find, and most local pet or fish only stores don't carry them. They often carry the fakes (Flying Foxes for example) or Chinese Algae Eaters, which are the ones that are known for targeting other fish and being generally a bad fish to own.

Other than those, I also have a pair of Bristlenose Plecos in my tank and they don't seem to do squat for algae... but they are pretty to look at  I also have an army 7 strong of Nerite Snales that keep the drift wood and glass pretty clean.

I also have Ghost and Cherry Shrimp in the tank, but they don't touch any algae that I've noticed.


----------



## Scuff (Aug 10, 2010)

If you can get close enough to a Siamese Algae Eater to look, the top edge of the horizontal stripe going down the side of its body has a serrated edge, whereas in the Flying Fox it's smooth. This stripe also extends past the end of the caudal peduncle (I love saying that word), whereas in the Flying Fox it ends right at the end of the muscled part of the tail and doesn't go into the fin.

You can also tell the difference with the amount of barbels each species has around the mouth, but unless you've got extremely good eyesight or some way to look very closely around their mouth, this isn't a very easy way to identify them.


----------



## holly12 (Apr 21, 2011)

Scuff said:


> caudal peduncle (I love saying that word)



LOL! That's hilarious! (I have words I love to say too, lol.) It just reminded me of "Kill Bill" when the lady is all excited to use the word Gargantuan because she so rarely gets to use it! Hahahaha!


----------



## tulip55555 (May 7, 2011)

LOVE THAT MOVIE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! There's tons of great quotes in Quentin Tarantino movies!


----------



## automatic-hydromatic (Oct 18, 2010)

Scuff said:


> If you can get close enough to a Siamese Algae Eater to look, the top edge of the horizontal stripe going down the side of its body has a serrated edge, whereas in the Flying Fox it's smooth. This stripe also extends past the end of the caudal peduncle (I love saying that word), whereas in the Flying Fox it ends right at the end of the muscled part of the tail and doesn't go into the fin.
> 
> You can also tell the difference with the amount of barbels each species has around the mouth, but unless you've got extremely good eyesight or some way to look very closely around their mouth, this isn't a very easy way to identify them.


can't see the barbels in this photo, but they all have 2, and I managed to get this one today when the guy sat still long enough... they're active little fellas


----------



## tulip55555 (May 7, 2011)

How did you get such a great pic? All my pics look like a 2 year old took them...all out of focus with the fish half out of the frame. 
Thanks for posting that pic. I actually had that talk about ending up with the aggressive ones with the LFS guy. He said they don't stock the Chinese, but I've gotten tons of bad advice from some of my LFS. I really rely on my own research and all of you guys. I'm actually relieved that I will know what to look for myself to make sure I don't get stuck with the wrong ones.
Thanks a bunch!


----------



## holly12 (Apr 21, 2011)

Wow! Great fish! (LOVE the Ram!!)

And yes, Tarantino movies do have some great quotes!


----------



## automatic-hydromatic (Oct 18, 2010)

I took that pic with my phone if you can believe that  I love my new phone!

yeah they're hard little guys to get photos of... most of the fish in the tank are, accept for the Plecos... they tend to be lazy when the lights are on, and as long as they're not hiding somewhere, I can snap a pretty good pic of them since they sit so still. the Ram will almost pose for me! every once in a while I get a GOOD pic of him that really shows his color


----------



## dstones (Jul 5, 2011)

I would go with a combination of otto cats and shrimp, alot of shrimp will also eat food that has sunk to the bottom, and they are a very nice and different looking addition to your tank.


----------

